# A question for NYC dwellers: Do you use flea protection?



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

This may seem like a silly question, but I'm really not sure, since this is my first pup. 
I have never needed to use flea protection for my cats in NYC, but they never went outside. 

I lived in SF for several years and there it was different. Even my indoor cat was prone to getting fleas.

Are fleas common in NYC?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I use the monthly flea and tick stuff. My dogs really don't interact with other dogs much but we do go to a training place, the vets, outside, and other places where dogs go. We live in the Metrowest area near Boston.

You DO NOT want fleas in your house. A pain in the butt to get rid of. One of my dogs picked up fleas from somewhere (I suspect Petsmart) but I didn't notice until I saw them on my indoor cat!  She has a white tummy making it easy to spot.

Major wigging out occurred. All bed linens boiled. Dogs boiled. Cats boiled. House boraxed to death. The steamer boiled any survivors. 

I hate fleas.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I use the monthly flea and tick stuff. My dogs really don't interact with other dogs much but we do go to a training place, the vets, outside, and other places where dogs go. We live in the Metrowest area near Boston.
> 
> You DO NOT want fleas in your house. A pain in the butt to get rid of. One of my dogs picked up fleas from somewhere (I suspect Petsmart) but I didn't notice until I saw them on my indoor cat!  She has a white tummy making it easy to spot.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but you just about made me spit wine all over the keyboard at the mental image of boiling the cats and dogs!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pam, that was so funny! But, I do agree, wherever you live there is always a chance of picking up a few fleas and having them in your home is no laughing matter. I have a few horror stories about fleas in the house down here but won't go into that........lol Suffice it to say - yes, flea medication IS necessary! We use it all year round in the south.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I got my horror of fleas when we lived in FL. We lived in an apartment that had fleas in the wall-to-wall carpet. When I boraxed the carpet, you could see the fleas leaping in the air before they died a horrid death in the vacuum cleaner. Thank goodness, I am not a Buddhist. My karma would be really really bad....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm sorry, but you just about made me spit wine all over the keyboard at the mental image of boiling the cats and dogs!!!ound:ound:ound:


That mental image was too much!ound: My sides hurt from laughing! ound: Sorry Pam - I doubt if it was too funny, but your description was priceless!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Ahhhh! No boiling of the pets, please! :doh:


----------

